# The Official Recipe Thread! Bon Appetit!



## CCCP

Hey, so I noticed that we are all gym enthusiasts that enjoy a good meal, and a good amount of us do our own shopping, and cook our own meals... So why not have a recipe thread where all the members can contribute a recipe or two every now and then? This way, when one of us is thinking what to eat for breakfast lunch or dinner and can't decide, just come by the thread and scroll through the ideas and recipes!

Please try to keep recipes balanced and delicious, as much as I enjoy the occasional deep fried oreo, im not gonna go making it at home LOL!

Hopefully a mod will sticky this and we can get it poppin! I'll start it off with 1 of my favorites.

*Salmon baked in foil:*




Ingredients

4 (5 ounces each) salmon fillets
2 teaspoons olive oil plus 2 tablespoons
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tomatoes, chopped, or 1 (14-ounce) can chopped tomatoes, drained
2 chopped shallots
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried thyme
Directions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Sprinkle salmon with 2 teaspoons olive oil, salt, and pepper. Stir the tomatoes, shallots, 2 tablespoons of oil, lemon juice, oregano, thyme, salt and pepper in a medium bowl to blend.

Place a salmon fillet, oiled side down, atop a sheet of foil. Wrap the ends of the foil to form a spiral shape. Spoon the tomato mixture over the salmon. Fold the sides of the foil over the fish and tomato mixture, covering completely; seal the packets closed. Place the foil packet on a heavy large baking sheet. Repeat until all of the salmon have been individually wrapped in foil and placed on the baking sheet. Bake until the salmon is just cooked through, about 25 minutes. Using a large metal spatula, transfer the foil packets to plates and serve.

Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis

Nutritional Analysis Per Serving
Calories
300
Total Fat
18 g
Saturated Fat
3 g
Protein
29 g
Total carbohydrates
5 g
Sugar
3 g
Fiber
1.5 g


----------



## NbleSavage

That is some gourmet level sh1t right there.


----------



## Maintenance Man

I love Giada's tits. Her food is good too


----------



## CCCP

lol yea, people come for the food and stay for her looks... lol


----------



## Trauma RN

Ok... I want these


----------



## CCCP

Here's another take on the classic chicken and rice!
*Maple Walnut Chicken Thighs and Cheddar Apple Rice*




ingredients

1 cup walnut halves
2 tablespoons butter
1 1/4 cups long-grain white rice
2 1/2 cups chicken stock
1 honeycrisp, gala or golden delicious applepeeled, seeded and chopped
3/4 cup packed flat-leaf parsley leaves
1/4 cup packed fresh dill
Salt and coarsely ground black pepper
1 6 ounce brick sharp white cheddar cheese, cut into small, 1/4-inch cubes
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil (EVOO)
8 bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup dark maple syrup (Optional - Or you can reduce the amount for just a bit of a sweet kick)

directions

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees . Spread the walnuts on a baking sheet and roast until well toasted and fragrant, 10 to 12 minutes.

In a large saucepan with a tight-fitting lid, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the rice and toast for a minute or two. Add 2 cups chicken stock and bring to a boil, then lower the heat, cover and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the apple and simmer for 8 minutes.

While the rice cooks, using a food processor, pulse 1/4 cup chicken stock, the parsley, dill and 1/4 teaspoon salt until finely chopped. Stir into the rice during the last minute of cooking. Turn off the heat and let the rice stand, covered, for 1 to 2 minutes before fluffing with a fork. Transfer to a serving dish and stir in the cheese.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat the EVOO, 1 turn of the pan, over medium-high heat. Pat the chicken dry and season liberally with salt and black pepper. Add to the skillet and cook, turning once, until browned, about 10 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a platter. Drain off all but 1 tablespoon of the fat in the skillet and add the vinegar. Cook, scraping up the pan drippings, then add the remaining 1/4 cup chicken stock, the maple syrup and black pepper to taste. Cook until thickened, about 1 minute. Add the chicken and walnuts and spoon with the sauce. Loosely cover the pan with foil and simmer for 5 minutes. Serve the chicken, sauce and nuts with the rice alongside.

*I sometimes choose to omit the maple syrup for obvious reasons, the chicken still comes out great!*


----------



## deadlift666

That looks good.


----------



## CCCP

*Guinness Corned Beef*




INGREDIENTS:
1 pound corned beef brisket
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Irish
stout beer (e.g. Guinness®)
DIRECTIONS:

1.	Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C). Rinse the beef completely and pat dry.
2.	Place the brisket on rack in a roasting pan or Dutch oven. Rub the brown sugar on the corned beef to coat entire beef, including the bottom. Pour the bottle of stout beer around, and gently over the beef to wet the sugar.
3.	Cover, and place in preheated oven. Bake for 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 hours (ovens vary, but you can always tell if its done). Allow to rest 5 minutes before slicing.


----------



## jennerrator

what is cooking???????????


----------



## trodizzle

CCCP said:


> Hey, so I noticed that we are all gym enthusiasts that enjoy a good meal, and a good amount of us do our own shopping, and cook our own meals... So why not have a recipe thread where all the members can contribute a recipe or two every now and then? This way, when one of us is thinking what to eat for breakfast lunch or dinner and can't decide, just come by the thread and scroll through the ideas and recipes!
> 
> Please try to keep recipes balanced and delicious, as much as I enjoy the occasional deep fried oreo, im not gonna go making it at home LOL!
> 
> Hopefully a mod will sticky this and we can get it poppin! I'll start it off with 1 of my favorites.
> 
> *Salmon baked in foil:*
> 
> View attachment 2074
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 (5 ounces each) salmon fillets
> 2 teaspoons olive oil plus 2 tablespoons
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 3 tomatoes, chopped, or 1 (14-ounce) can chopped tomatoes, drained
> 2 chopped shallots
> 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 1 teaspoon dried oregano
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Sprinkle salmon with 2 teaspoons olive oil, salt, and pepper. Stir the tomatoes, shallots, 2 tablespoons of oil, lemon juice, oregano, thyme, salt and pepper in a medium bowl to blend.
> 
> Place a salmon fillet, oiled side down, atop a sheet of foil. Wrap the ends of the foil to form a spiral shape. Spoon the tomato mixture over the salmon. Fold the sides of the foil over the fish and tomato mixture, covering completely; seal the packets closed. Place the foil packet on a heavy large baking sheet. Repeat until all of the salmon have been individually wrapped in foil and placed on the baking sheet. Bake until the salmon is just cooked through, about 25 minutes. Using a large metal spatula, transfer the foil packets to plates and serve.
> 
> Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis
> 
> Nutritional Analysis Per Serving
> Calories
> 300
> Total Fat
> 18 g
> Saturated Fat
> 3 g
> Protein
> 29 g
> Total carbohydrates
> 5 g
> Sugar
> 3 g
> Fiber
> 1.5 g



Looks good, sounds simple enough. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CCCP

3 recipes of mine in, 87 to go


----------



## CCCP

*Chicken Breasts filled with Red and Yellow Peppers!*




Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cups onion sliced crosswise
1 large yellow bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch strips
1 large red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch strips
2 1/3 cups coarsely chopped tomato
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano
20 kalamata olives
Cooking spray
6 (4-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut in half horizontally

Preparation
Put oil and onion in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Reduce heat; cook 10 minutes or until golden brown, stirring occasionally. Increase heat to medium-high. Add bell peppers; cook 10 minutes or until bell peppers are tender. Add tomato, salt, and black pepper; cook 7 minutes or until liquid has evaporated. Add parsley, oregano, and olives; cook 1 minute. Pour tomato mixture into a large bowl; keep warm.

Wipe pan clean with a paper towel; heat pan coated with cooking spray over medium-high heat. Add 4 chicken breast pieces; cook 3 minutes on each side or until done. Remove from pan; repeat procedure with remaining chicken.

Return the chicken to pan; add the tomato mixture, and cook 1 minute or until thoroughly heated.

Wine Note: Pair this second-course dish with an equally spicy and dramatic wine like intense, medium-bodied Allegrini's Valpolicella Classico ($15), which is possibly the best Valpolicella in Italy.

Nutritional Information
Amount per serving
Calories 211  
Calories from fat 23 %  
Fat 5.3 g  
Sat fat 0.9 g 
Monofat 2.7 g  
Polyfat 1.1 g  
Protein 28.1 g  
Carbohydrate 12.6 g  
Fiber 3.1 g  
Cholesterol 66 mg  
Iron 2.1 mg  
Sodium 344 mg  
Calcium 47 mg


P.S. 86 more to go (recipes)


----------



## CCCP

*Spice Rubbed Pork Chops!*




INGREDIENTS
2 tbsp chili powder
1 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp cumin
Freshly ground black pepper
4 4-5 ounce 1/2-3/4 inch boneless pork loin chops, trimmed of all visible fat

Combine spices in a small bowl using a small whisk. Rub spice mixture on both sides of each pork chop. Transfer chops to a dish large enough to accommodate chops in one layer, and cover; or place pork chops in a gallon-size resealable storage bag and lay flat on a plate. Refrigerate and allow spices to penetrate the chops for 6-8 hours.Preheat broiler. Place chops on a lightly oiled broiler rack and broil 5 minutes each side until done. These work equally well on the grill.Serves 4
Per Serving: Calories 231, Calories from Fat 74, Total Fat 8.2g (sat 2.6g), Cholesterol 89mg, Sodium 137mg, Carbohydrate 7g, Fiber 1.9g, Protein 32.3g


----------



## Trauma RN

Why do I come in here...OMG I want all of these things right now, on one plate...


----------



## TriniJuice

Stew Chicken;

1 stew
1 chicken


----------



## Gothamgear

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## CCCP

Lets do some breakfast this time!
*Banana French Toast Kabobs!*




Ingredients
 1 serving (serving = 1 slice) 
 Whole Grain Bread
 2 oz Egg White
 3 tsp Cinnamon
 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long) Bananas
 1/4 serving (serving = 1 cup) Unsweetened Vanilla Milk

Directions
Ingredients: 1 slice bread, 1 egg white, 2 tbsp almond milk, 3 tsp cinnamon, 1 banana… And 3 kabob sticks (optional).

Directions: Dip bread in egg white and almond milk, sprinkle both side with cinnamon, and grill on both sides. Slice banana, cut bread into 9 small squares. Stack 3 banana slice and 3 bread bites on kabobs (if using them) and sprinkle with cinnamon.

*Percentages are daily values based on a 2000 calorie diet.*
Total Fat 2.083.20%
Saturated Fat 0.180.90%
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.12
Monounsaturated Fat 0.07
Cholesterol 0.000.00%
Sodium 223.009.29%
Potassium 677.50
Total Carbohydrate 48.1416.05%
Dietary Fiber 9.9539.80%
Sugars 14.98
Protein 11.99
Vitamin A 4.50%
Vitamin C 20.00%
Calcium 17.50%
Iron 22.00%


----------



## CCCP

*Grilled Halibut - DELICIOUS*




Ingredients
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon pepper
4 halibut steaks (5 ounces each)

Directions
1. In a small saucepan, combine the first six ingredients. Cook and stir until butter is melted. Remove from the heat; set aside.
2. Using long-handled tongs, moisten a paper towel with cooking oil and lightly coat the grill rack. Grill halibut, covered, over medium heat or broil 4 in. from the heat for 4-5 minutes on each side or until fish flakes easily with a fork, basting frequently with butter mixture. Yield: 4 servings.

Nutritional Facts
1 halibut steak equals 236 calories, 9 g fat (4 g saturated fat), 60 mg cholesterol, 273 mg sodium, 7 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 30 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 4 lean meat, 1-1/2 fat, 1/2 starch.


----------



## CCCP

*Chicken With Mushroom Sauce*




*Ingredients*
4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 teaspoons canola oil
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup chopped shallots
1 (8-ounce) package presliced mushrooms
2 minced garlic cloves
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 1/2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
3/4 cup fat-free, lower-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme

*Preparation*
1. Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap, and pound to 1/2-inch thickness using a meat mallet or small heavy skillet.

2. Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add canola oil to pan; swirl to coat. Sprinkle chicken with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Add chicken to pan; cook 3 minutes on each side or until done. Transfer chicken to a serving platter; keep warm.

3. Add shallots and mushrooms to pan; sauté for 4 minutes or until browned, stirring occasionally. Add garlic; sauté for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Stir in wine, scraping pan to loosen browned bits; bring to a boil. Cook until liquid almost evaporates. Sprinkle mushroom mixture with remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and flour; cook 30 seconds, stirring frequently. Add broth to pan; bring to a boil. Cook 2 minutes or until slightly thick. Remove pan from heat; add butter and thyme, stirring until butter melts. Serve with chicken.

This recipe yields 4 servings.
*Nutritional Information*
Amount per serving
Calories 290  Fat 10.5 g  Satfat 4.4 g  Monofat 3.5 g  Polyfat 1.5 g  Protein 42.1 g  Carbohydrate 5.5 g  Fiber 0.8 g  Cholesterol 114 mg  Iron 1.9 mg  Sodium 526 mg  Calcium 34 mg


----------



## CCCP

sorry ive been gone (3 days) and havent posted any recipes lately, ill start adding them again!


----------



## McDuffy

These look good but are too complicated for me, have anything easier to make?


----------



## tunafisherman

Any more recipes?  I am working on cooking for the wife... something healthy and tasty.  

We use salmon filets quite a bit.  We also have a lot of chicken recipes I can post up here later today.


----------



## DJSMITH

Starkist Albacore White Tuna in water + cholula

Game over


----------



## saltylifter

Always looking for different ways to cook. good looking out. I am going to cook it tonight.
thanks


----------



## Collin33

I got so hungry after watching all photos. I had an omelet with salmon and grated cheese and after cottage cheese with banana - great lunch!


----------



## ToolSteel

ToolSteel's "Shut up and eat it" chilli:

1lb ground beef
2lbs ground turkey
2 cans chilli beans
1 can black beans
2 large onions
1 pack chilli seasoning

1: cook the meat with onion
2: drain fat
3: add beans and seasoning
4: shut up and eat it


Macros: yes


----------



## 13gunhey498

simple recipe, I am definitely making some! thx


----------



## Gwynn

This is awesome, thanks for the recipes! I will definitely make salmon this weekend!


----------



## Zombialja Bones

Buckwheat pizza, something that I've recently been experimenting with.. 




Ingredients for the base dough.. 
- 300g of pure buckwheat flour (150g is enough for one pizza)
- pinch of salt
- half of 1 yeast cube
- pinch of sugar
- bit of olive oil/regular oil (whatever suits you better)
- water

Prepping
- take a bowl and put buckwheat flour, salt, oil in it, mix it.
- take a regular 2dcl cup and pour warm to hot water in it, then add half of a yeast cube and sugar {when it starts reacting you pour it in the mix}
- use a machine or stir it by hand until you get a mix that isn't clumped up. 
- cover it with a lid or put a small cloth over the bowl and let it rest for 45mins in a warm spot {preferably atop the stove with the oven beginning to heat up}
[don't let any doors or windows open, it'll affect the rising of the dough signifigantly]



Ingredients for the sauce..
- tomato pulp
- pinch of origano
- pinch of salt
- pinch of sugar
- 2 garlic cloves (or more if you like)
- table spoon of olive oil 

Prepping
- take a small ceramic bowl
- pour in the pulp and everything else, mix it with a spoon
- while the douch is rising, place the ceramic bowl into the oven for 10mins
- take out, mix again
- to cool it down, pour cold water in the sink, just enough to not tip the bowl over



Take a shallow baking dish, lay over it baking paper. Pour some olive/regular oil on it and spread it around evenly. The buckwheat dough isn't like the regular, so take a spoon and take as much as you'll need and spread it out - for avoiding sticking to the spoon & making holes in the process, pour a bit of oil over it. Once that's done, pour on the sauce and sread that out. 

The rest of the toppings are as follows:

Regular pepperoni/ham/salami/chicken/minced meat/ etc. pizza
- meat atop first, you put that in the oven for 6 minutes
- taken out and then you put on cheese, mushrooms, olives, then eggs - and bake it for another 6 minutes. (you can place nacho cheese on a minute before you take it out)
- take a plate and bon appetit.
- origano is put on last, make sure you sprinke it manually for it to release the full flavour

Seafood pizza:
- tomato sauce and cheese first baked for 5&1/2 minutes
- clams, squids, shrimps, etc, etc. on, baked for another 5&1/2 to 6 minutes tops. 
- origano [same as with regular]


----------



## Jin

Easy. Fast. Tastes good. 

1kg 90% lean ground chicken. 
3/4 large head of cabbage thinly cut/shredded. 
2 TBLS Olive oil
1/2 cup whole grain mustard (Maille)

cook the chicken with oil. Add cabbage and mustard when close to fully cooked. Stir. 

Cook cabbage until just wilted. 

Salt to taste. 

That plus rice=  days worth of eating for me. 

On my third kilo in 10 days. Still liking it. 

Freezes/reheats well.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

HWC's Company is Coming Grilled Salmon

I typically buy a 2lb filet of salmon so I can cut it up as I see fit.  Some of these items I've never actually measured, I just make it on the fly and have never been disappointed.

Sauce Prep:
3/4 cup of mustard
Sea Salt
Crushed Black Pepper
Rosemary
Thyme
Touch of dill seasoning (don't overdo this one)
1/2 cup of bourbon
1 tsp of honey
Cut up your salmon filet, and brush on the sauce.

Grill Prep:
1 hour before firing up the grill, soak apple wood chips in water
Stack up and fire up charcoal as usual
Allow coals to get gray/white for the most part
Push coals to the outside of the grill in a ring
Shake off the water and put apple wood chips in a few places around the coal ring, I only use a couple of handfuls.
In the center of the ring put down a large aluminum pie pan
Fill pie pan with water

Cooking:
Place your seasoned filets over the pan to cook
I typically use this opportunity to make sure the meat is fully coated with sauce
Allow to cook for 6 minutes, flip, re-brush sauce onto the salmon
Allow to finish for the last 6 minutes and boom you've got some bad ass salmon on your hands


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

My wife is currently down and out with a cold, so I made a vegetable soup with beef in the Instant Pot.

Ingredients:
Olive Oil to coat pan
1.5 pounds of stew meat
1 bottle of spicy V8 juice - 64 ounces
Frozen mixed vegetables (I'll explain how I measured them later)
2 tablespoons of better than bullion

1.  Set the Instant Pot to Sautee, add olive oil, then brown the stew meat (I purchased mine cubed).  Note, I did brown the meat in batches to make it easier versus overcrowding the bottom of the pot.
2.  After all the meat is browned, turn off the instant pot, return all the meat to the pot, and add in the better than bullion and V8 juice
3.  I added frozen mixed vegetables until my liquid level hit the 10 cup point on the Instant Pot.  Sorry for the imprecise eyeball method, but it works
4.  Cover, set for manual, high, 35 minutes, then let cook.  After the timer goes off, unplug the instant pot and let the pressure release naturally (about another 30 minutes)
5.  After the pressure has released naturally, serve up and enjoy

Now, the V8 Juice in a vegetable soup trick was taught to me by a nutritionist because she claimed it was healthier than just using tomato juice as a base.  IDK if she is telling the truth or not, but this comes out pretty good for a quick meal during cold and flu season.


----------



## Texan69

Below is a decent clean eating carrot cake protein bar recipe, taste delicious
1 cup oat flower
2 scoop vanilla protein powder (whey isolate)
2 tablespoons cinnamon
½ tsp baking soda
⅛ tsp allspice, ground
⅛ tsp nutmeg
4 large egg whites
¾ cup powdered Stevia
1 cup grated carrots, raw
4 oz water
Preheat oven to 350
Mix flour, whey protein, cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, baking soda and salt together in a bowl.
Mix egg whites, Splenda, baby food carrots and water in bowl.
Add wet ingredients to dry ingredients and mix together.
Spray glass pyrex dish with non-stick butter spray.
Pour ingredients into dish.
Bake 20-30 minutes.


----------



## BrotherJ

Replying to this thread rather than starting a new one - there's already some excellent recipes here!

When you're bulking and don't give a shit:
Beef Stroganoff
1 Package of Egg Noodles
2-3 large steaks (any cut, usually the cheap ones suffice since we aren't grilling and marinate the shit out of it)
1 bottle-ish of wine
3-4tlbs of mustard (get the fancy deli mustard)
3/4ish package of cream cheese
1 stick of butter (for different uses)
1 package of pre-sliced mushrooms
3/4 onion
1/2 tbsp of red pepper flakes
salt/pepper
1/2 - 3/4 cup of sour cream
3/4ish cup approx of flour
Beef broth (will need to eyeball it)
Olive oil for frying

Cut steak into small 1'' or .5'' pieces and marinate for 15-30 mins in 1/3 bottle of wine (or 2 cups whatever)
Dice your onion and cook until translucent, set aside
Brown your steak, set aside w/onions - save your wine marinade 
1-2 tbsp of butter and cook mushrooms, set aside separate from steak/onions
Now the tricky part - use 1/2 stick or so of butter and 3/4 cup of flour and make a roux (cook until a nice brown color)
Slowly add beef broth while stirring into your roux - keep going until the roux is now expanded and a good base for our stroganoff
Add your wine marinade and slowly stir 
Add steak and onion mix
Add red pepper flakes
Add mustard
Simmer on low for 1 hour
With 15 mins to go finish boiling your noodles, drain under hot water and set aside
Add mushrooms, sour cream, and cream cheese to your stroganoff now, stir and serve over the egg noodles. Add in french bread or sourdough if you want. 
Tips - salt and pepper things as you cook and you won't need to add any at the end


----------



## IronVeganGuy

Here is one that is easy and you can modify it to your tastes.

Breakfast protien bars

2 cups chopped walnuts
2 cups dried fruit
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup honey
1 cup protien powder
3-4 cups peanut butter
Optional: 1 cup chocolate chips

Mix all ingredents in bowl, put it in a baking pan and chill for one hour. Pull it out, cut into sqaures and put it in a container in fridge. 

Good for a quick bite out the door. Beware it is loaded in peanut butter, aside from that it will fuel you for a few hours curbing cravings of empty calories.


----------



## Gking455

I couldn't even make it past 3 recipe's before getting hungry. I'm making this tomorrow 👍


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Revive this thread people I need more ideas in my life other then boring ass chicken thighs and jasmine rice!


----------



## Iron1

I made this one a few weeks ago and can confirm, it's the best tomato soup I've ever had. I simmered mine down to a thicker texture but you can adjust yours depending on your preference.

*Best Tomato Soup Ever*

*Ingredients*

1 medium white or yellow onion
6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) butter          (I did not use as much butter to sauté the onions)
Two 14.5-ounce cans diced tomatoes            (I find “Fire Roasted Diced Tomatoes are better)
One 46-ounce bottle or can tomato juice 
3 to 6 tablespoons sugar 
1 or 2 tablespoons chicken base, or 3 chicken bouillon cubes 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 cup sherry, optional  (I did not add the sherry)
1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley

*Directions*



To begin, dice the onion. Melt the butter in a large pot or Dutch oven. Throw in the onion and cook until translucent.
Now dump in the diced tomatoes and stir to combine. Add the tomato juice.
Next - and this is important - in order to combat the acidity of the tomatoes add 3 to 6 tablespoons of sugar. Now, you'll want to start on the low side, then taste and add more as needed. Some tomatoes and juice have more of an acidic bite than others. (For what it's worth, and I realize it's not worth much, I use 6 tablespoons of sugar.)
Next, add 1 or 2 tablespoons chicken base to the pot. I added 3, and it wound up being a little too much.
Now you can add lots of freshly ground black pepper. Stir to combine, then heat almost to a boil. Then turn off the heat.
Add in the sherry if desired. Stir in the cream. Add the basil and parsley.
Use an immersion blender to completely puree the soup to your desired consistency. (I just used a normal blender for this)
Let simmer for as long as you want, I went about an hour. Longer will infuse more flavor.
Serve the soup warm!

There's also a parmesean crouton recipe that went with it if you're interested:

Parmesan Croutons
A few of these sprinkled in the humblest soup makes it kind of spectacular.
*Ingredients*


4 cups cubed good white bread
3 tablespoons good extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons finely grated Parmesan
½ teaspoon minced fresh garlic
Kosher or coarse salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
*Instructions*


Preheat the oven to 375°F. Spray a rimmed baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray. In a large bowl toss the bread cubes with the olive oil, Parmesan, garlic, and salt and pepper.
 


Spread the croutons on the baking sheet, leaving some space between them. Bake for about 8 to 10 minutes, until the outside in lightly browned and crisp. The middle should still be a bit soft.  Remove them from the pan and cool.


----------



## Jin

Shredded chicken and rice soup

5lbs chicken breast with skin
5 bay leaves
Onion, diced
carrot, sliced 
celery, sliced
garlic, crushed 
2-4C uncooked rice depending on your macros 
(you don’t have to even add rice)
bullion or consumé
thyme
salt and pepper 

Chicken & bay leaves  in pot. 
Cover with water
Bring to boil. Reduce heat to simmer for 90min. 

Remove chicken breast to a tray to let cool. Discard skin/feed it to your dog/eat it. I don’t care. 

Once you can handle the chicken, shred it with the power of your grip. Crush it until it’s soft/shredded and put it back in the pot with the stock/broth. 

Congratulations, you are a man and have conquered that chicken. 

Add vegetables, garlic and thyme. 

Bring to a boil. 

Add rice and additional 3 cups of water per cup of dry rice. Add bullion/comsumé. (At least 8 cubes)

Simmer for 30 minutes. Stir occasionally. 

Add bullion/comsumé, salt/pepper to taste. 

Easy to eat, easy to digest. Low fat, variable carb depending on your rice amount. 
Delicious. 

I Make a pot every week.


----------



## DEADlifter

Did this Saturday.  It turned out pretty good.

Thanksgiving meatloaf

2lbs ground turkey 93/7
1 box stuffing mix
2 large eggs
12oz fresh cranberries

Pretty simple;

Combine the turkey, stuffing mix and eggs, mixing by hand, then put it loaf pan. 375 for about 2 hours.

while that is cooking put the cranberries in a pot on the stove with just enough water to cook them down.  Then use an immersion blender to make the sauce smooth.  Once the meatloaf is done spread the cranberry sauce over it.  Turn up the heat in the oven to 425 and give it about 15 minutes to get some good edges.


----------



## wilkinkc

Easy Baked Chicken Parm

- Chicken Breast
- Bread Crumbs (Italian seasoning is best)
- Olive Oil
- Garlic (fresh, minced is best)
- Parmesan Cheese (shredded is best but the powder works fine I have done it both ways)
- marinara sauce
- shredded cheese



- Put olive oil and garlic in a skillet on low heat. Pretty much just letting the garlic infuse with the oil. 
- Remove oil from stove
- in a bowl combine bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese
- cut chicken breasts in half
- roll breasts in oil then in the bread crumbs and cheese
- place breaded chicken in a glass baking dish that has been sprayed with nonstick 
- bake in oven @ 450 for 20 minutes 
- pull chicken out and cover with sauce and shredded cheese
- put back in for another 5-10 minutes


Not an award winning recipe but I think it’s pretty good and really easy to make. Does well for meal prep but I usually keep the sauce on the side if doing it for meal prep


----------



## Goldchester

Ok I think I've found my favourite thread on this forum


----------



## Jin

Goldchester said:


> Ok I think I've found my favourite thread on this forum



Really? Have you tried searching “peanut butter sock”?


----------



## Goldchester

Jin said:


> Really? Have you tried searching “peanut butter sock”?



Out of curiosity I have, not much came up

Tried on Google too, came up with clips from iCarly hahah


----------



## Jin

Goldchester said:


> Out of curiosity I have, not much came up
> 
> Tried on Google too, came up with clips from iCarly hahah




https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12544-Scammer-Tilltheend?highlight=Tiller


----------



## Goldchester

Hahahhaha wtffffffff


----------



## DEADlifter

Super Simple Chicken and Rice Casserole:

1 lb chicken breast tenderloins
1 can cream of mushroom (get the low sodium)
1 cup long grain rice
1 envelope onion soup mix ( the package will have 2, just use one)
1.5 cups water

Spray a 13x9 casserole dish, put the uncooked chicken in it, season with black peeper

Cover with the uncooked rice.

Sprinkle the onion soup packet over the rice and chicken

Whisk together the water and cream of mushroom soup then pour this over the other ingredients

Bake at 325 for 75 minutes

The recipe I found said to season the chicken with salt and pepper.  Don't use the salt.  Between the sodium in the cream of mushroom and the onion soup packet it has plenty of salt. I meal prepped this last night and it's pretty good.  Kept the chicken from drying out.


----------



## Grinch




----------



## MrInsensitive

Bump!
what are you guys eating on a regular? I’m desperate. So sick of the norm. I’m about to purchase one of these BB cookbooks. They range between 50-$100. Someone save me from myself.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Wanna try this;

Chicken Milano
View attachment 11381


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19304/chicken-milano/


----------



## DEADlifter

This my friends is a muffaletta I made a couple weekends ago.


----------



## MrInsensitive

DEADlifter said:


> This my friends is a muffaletta I made a couple weekends ago.
> 
> View attachment 11756
> 
> 
> View attachment 11757



wheeew for a second there I thought I had deca dick... then I saw this......


----------



## Jin

邓颜心;675024 said:
			
		

> It is important to keep healthy



At least give us the secret recipe from General Tso!


----------



## Dyel

CCCP said:


> Hey, so I noticed that we are all gym enthusiasts that enjoy a good meal, and a good amount of us do our own shopping, and cook our own meals... So why not have a recipe thread where all the members can contribute a recipe or two every now and then? This way, when one of us is thinking what to eat for breakfast lunch or dinner and can't decide, just come by the thread and scroll through the ideas and recipes!
> 
> Please try to keep recipes balanced and delicious, as much as I enjoy the occasional deep fried oreo, im not gonna go making it at home LOL!
> 
> Hopefully a mod will sticky this and we can get it poppin! I'll start it off with 1 of my favorites.
> 
> *Salmon baked in foil:*
> 
> View attachment 2074
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 (5 ounces each) salmon fillets
> 2 teaspoons olive oil plus 2 tablespoons
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 3 tomatoes, chopped, or 1 (14-ounce) can chopped tomatoes, drained
> 2 chopped shallots
> 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 1 teaspoon dried oregano
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Sprinkle salmon with 2 teaspoons olive oil, salt, and pepper. Stir the tomatoes, shallots, 2 tablespoons of oil, lemon juice, oregano, thyme, salt and pepper in a medium bowl to blend.
> 
> Place a salmon fillet, oiled side down, atop a sheet of foil. Wrap the ends of the foil to form a spiral shape. Spoon the tomato mixture over the salmon. Fold the sides of the foil over the fish and tomato mixture, covering completely; seal the packets closed. Place the foil packet on a heavy large baking sheet. Repeat until all of the salmon have been individually wrapped in foil and placed on the baking sheet. Bake until the salmon is just cooked through, about 25 minutes. Using a large metal spatula, transfer the foil packets to plates and serve.
> 
> Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis
> 
> Nutritional Analysis Per Serving
> Calories
> 300
> Total Fat
> 18 g
> Saturated Fat
> 3 g
> Protein
> 29 g
> Total carbohydrates
> 5 g
> Sugar
> 3 g
> Fiber
> 1.5 g



sounds delicious bro.  I have to make that


----------



## old builder

Here is one I make fairly often, it's simple and lots of protein. Sometimes I have for breakfast and other days for lunch.
I brown one lb. of ground venison, one lb. of venison sausage together, chopped onion to your taste, some garlic, pepper whatever else you like, I beat twelve to fifteen eggs. Put the venison in a dish, I use an eight x fourteen in. glass dish. Spread the venison in dish, I spray dish with olive oil spray, pour the egg over the venison and layer top with cheese. I bake until the top starts to brown. This is something I came up with for quick high protein meals. You can use low fat ground beef. I use the bagged shredded cheese.
old builder


----------



## eazy

Donut Batter
-60g white flour
-62g whey
-170g fat free greek yogurt
-5g baking powder
-10g zero cal sweetener
mix in large bowl
spray donut molds and put batter in
bake at 350 degrees for 6-8minutes
spray donuts with nonstick for adhesive
Powder
-15g powdered sugar
dip donuts in
Macros (590 calories, 2g fat, 70g protein, 73g carbs)


----------



## eazy

Pepperoni Pizza on homemade dough made with two ingredients

macros 990 calories, 101 carbs, 30 fat, 77 protein

Ingredients

1 cup self-rising flour
1/2 cup nonfat Greek yogurt
34 turkey pepperoni
84 grams shredded mozzarella
1/2 cup pizza sauce

Steps to make dough

1) Mix together the flour and yogurt, in a large bowl with a fork, until a dough forms. At first, the dough may appear dry but continue to mix until a shaggy dough comes together.

2) Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and knead the dough until it is smooth and elastic for about 8 to 10 minutes. (If the dough is still too dry as you kneed, you may add water, a tablespoon at a time.)

3) Once the dough is soft and pliable, it is ready for use in any pizza recipe, or to top as you wish.


----------



## DesertRose

Damn @eazy - first homemade donuts, then pizza? You culinary seducer, you!


----------



## Be_A_Hero

This thread makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## DesertRose

Be_A_Hero said:


> This thread makes me feel all warm inside



You're overheating from all the delicious, delicious carbs.  😂


----------



## DesertRose

Hey guys! I'm not really a cook, and this is a super simple recipe, but I just cooked this up for breakfast and it was really tasty, so I thought I'd share.

*Keto-Friendly Breakfast Pita*

*Ingredients*
=======
1 Joseph's Flax, Oat Bran, Whole Wheat Pita
2 Strips of Thick Cut Bacon
3 Large Eggs
1 tbsp Half & Half
1 tbsp Salted Butter
Pinch of Salt
Pinch of Black Pepper

*Macros*
=======
Cals: 500
Carbs: 9.5g
Fiber: 2g
Net Carbs: 7.5g
Fat: 39g
Protein: 32.5g

Place bacon on foil-lined sheet pan and put into cold (not preheated) oven. Turn oven to 400F and set timer for 12 minutes, then add more time as needed until bacon is cooked to your liking. For my oven, it took about 20 minutes total.

Meanwhile, crack 3 large eggs into a mixing bowl and add 1 tbsp of Half & Half (milk or heavy cream will work too), plus your desired amounts of salt and black pepper. Whisk until combined, then set aside.

When bacon is nearly finished cooking, melt 1 tbsp of butter on medium heat in a sauté or frying pan. When butter is melted, pour in eggs and stir with a soft spatula as the curds of scrambled egg begin to form. Cook until the eggs reach your desired level of firmness (about 1.5 - 2 minutes for me). Spoon eggs into a serving bowl.

Remove bacon from the oven when it's cooked to your liking, and turn off oven. Throw pita on a sheet pan and place in the oven so it will become warm and pliant from the residual heat. (Be sure not to leave in for an overlong time; a few minutes tops.)

Chop or crumble bacon, and when that's ready to go, pull the pita out of the oven and slice in half. Fill each side with scrambled egg and bacon, and enjoy!


----------



## SharkMaster

I am so over meat and food in general. Especially chicken. Going to read around here and see if I find something


----------



## Bridgestone

SharkMaster said:


> I am so over meat and food in general. Especially chicken. Going to read around here and see if I find something


I think you're sick of cooking.  Time to find a house girlfriend/wife or chef and I bet your appetite comes back.   

Something about boobs cooking my food makes it taste better...


----------



## JC Grifter

Here’s two of my favorites.

My homemade protein shake. There’s no rules with it. Add,  subtract, or adjust ingredients to fit your goals. (I use a juicer)

1 banana
1/2 cup mixed or dark berries
1 large handful of spinach
2 tablespoons natural peanut butter
1 small container plain Greek yogurt
6 tablespoons liquid egg whites (I promise you taste nothing and there’s no weird texture)
1 scoop chocolate whey
1/2 cup oatmeal (I put it in a coffee grinder first to make a powder)
4-6 oz milk

and here’s a fun snack I came up with -
A peanut butter and banana sandwich, but swap out the bread for two chocolate chip waffles. I made that today and highly recommend it! Walmart has a box of waffles for $1.00. Can’t beat that.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Man...y'all be using hella ingredients

Try this shxt;

Juicey's Breakfast Surprise

Step 1- Open Fridge

Step 2- Grab some shxt / Cook some shxt

Step 3- Surprise bxtch

Than you eat...simple as that & there's way less dishes involved 😁👍🏾


----------



## ChickenLegs

I've been making this pizza lately when I need something extra at the end of the day.

Ingredients: 
Low cal tortilla (8-10")
Low-cal pizza sauce
Fat-free mozzarella cheese 
Preferred pizza toppings (I use jalapenos and turkey pepperoni)

Make it by spreading the pizza on the tortilla, then the main part is just figuring how much cheese you want, fat free mozzarella is high in protein so choose accordingly. Put all the other shit on top of that and then put it in the oven at 350 until it is as cooked as you like a pizza.


----------



## Jo423h

This shake is really good! I do it from time to time with different fruits, depends on my mind and what is in the fridge)


----------



## AlphaZenCA

CCCP said:


> *Spice Rubbed Pork Chops!*
> 
> View attachment 2085
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 tbsp chili powder
> 1 tbsp paprika
> 1 tbsp brown sugar
> 1 tbsp cumin
> Freshly ground black pepper
> 4 4-5 ounce 1/2-3/4 inch boneless pork loin chops, trimmed of all visible fat
> 
> Combine spices in a small bowl using a small whisk. Rub spice mixture on both sides of each pork chop. Transfer chops to a dish large enough to accommodate chops in one layer, and cover; or place pork chops in a gallon-size resealable storage bag and lay flat on a plate. Refrigerate and allow spices to penetrate the chops for 6-8 hours.Preheat broiler. Place chops on a lightly oiled broiler rack and broil 5 minutes each side until done. These work equally well on the grill.Serves 4
> Per Serving: Calories 231, Calories from Fat 74, Total Fat 8.2g (sat 2.6g), Cholesterol 89mg, Sodium 137mg, Carbohydrate 7g, Fiber 1.9g, Protein 32.3g


Im definitely going to give this a go tomorrow. Looks real good!


----------

